# Ideal temperature for (piping) White Chocolate writing?



## Becky96 (Nov 17, 2019)

What would be the ideal temperature for white chocolate to use it to pipe writing?

It is being used to write the Sacher on top of a sachertorte.

Ive only made the cake twice, the first time the writing was not too bad but the 2nd time it seemed to sink too much into the dark chocolate glaze thats on the cake.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Becky96 said:


> What would be the ideal temperature for white chocolate to use it to pipe writing?
> 
> It is being used to write the Sacher on top of a sachertorte.
> 
> Ive only made the cake twice, the first time the writing was not too bad but the 2nd time it seemed to sink too much into the dark chocolate glaze thats on the cake.


let the glaze set first.
I don't pay any attention to the temp, melt and go.do you have decent technique.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Becky,
Shoot for body temp, 30 C / 90-ish F. No need to get too precise just yet.

Hope this helps


----------

